# Was trinkt ihr beim zocken?



## Michelchen (5. November 2007)

Joa hi...
wollt mal wissen was ihr trinkt währen ihr zockt? 
Also ich persöhnlich trinke immer Milch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: hoffe es das es sowas nicht schon gibt^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. November 2007)

Vittel Pfirsich geschmack


----------



## Avyn (5. November 2007)

total unterschiedlich... wasser, cola, tee, pfirsich buttermilch...


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2007)

Wasser, Coca Cola, Pepsi, Kaffee das worauf ich grad Durst hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (5. November 2007)

Wasser, Cola oder Tee. Da es jetzt Kälter wird meistens eher Tee oder sogar ne heiße Schokolade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (5. November 2007)

Im Moment trink ich einen Multivitaminsaft. Ansonsten einfach alles worauf ich Lust hab.


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2007)

Beim Spielen Mineralwasser, bei der Forenmoderation Glühwein.


----------



## Sanguinos (5. November 2007)

joa ich trink meistens cola,wasser oder kaffe beim zocken


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (5. November 2007)

Bier, Cola, Kaffe, Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. November 2007)

Tee,oder cola ,meistens aber tee
das ist schön wenn man im kalten da vor dem bildschirm hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG Jacks


----------



## x3n0n (5. November 2007)

Ich bin ein konservativer Milchtrinker, in meinem Arbeitszimmer stehen davon immer mehrere Tüten rum... Wenn ich müde werde trinke ich auch mal nen Kaffee oder nen Kakao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinema_RVD (5. November 2007)

Beim Raiden Bier , Cocktails und was sonst so da ist.

Beim Normalen spielen Tee , Milch oder ne Limo.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. November 2007)

Frisches Quellwasser aus folgender Quelle. Direkt vor der Haustür... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyes (5. November 2007)

Krombacher in der Regel. Manchmal auch Wasser. 
... was ? bei uns gibts nur Bier und Wasser!


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. November 2007)

Literweise selbst gemachter Früchtetee


----------



## Jester~ (6. November 2007)

trendy eistee (pfirsich) oder milch :] manchmal sogar wasser!


----------



## Sniztar (6. November 2007)

Größtenteils Mineralwasser..

Ansonsten wenn's mal länger wird Kaffee oder Milch (ja, Milch macht mich auch wach xD)

so far..


----------



## Gato (6. November 2007)

Joa Mineralwasser oder Milch... Naja eigentlich immer Milch, sofern sie verfügbar ist.^^

Kaffee gibts nur wenn ich keinen Bock auf schlafen habe oder wach werden muss...Dann aber auch so schwarz, dass ich Angst haben muss dass der Kaffee anfängt zu rappen...^^


----------



## Dogar (6. November 2007)

Meist Cola

Hin und wieder aber auch nen Gläslein Rum ^^


----------



## rayu (6. November 2007)

wasser


----------



## Vreen (6. November 2007)

ausschliesslich urin


----------



## Scorpio (6. November 2007)

apfel-pfirsich-rhababer saft
wasser

pvp/arena:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katafalk (6. November 2007)

Wasser, Bier, Kaffee und sonst alles was grad da ist.


----------



## Leyra (6. November 2007)

Zum zocken am Tag Mineralwasser.. aber zum raiden passt Bier oder Radler ^^


----------



## Airness (6. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ausschliesslich urin


Eigenes oder gekauft?


----------



## Vreen (6. November 2007)

Airness schrieb:


> Eigenes oder gekauft?




gestohlen


----------



## Qonix (6. November 2007)

Cola oder Ananassaft


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. November 2007)

Eistee mit Waffeln, überwiegend Zitronengeschmack (bei Beidem).


----------



## Tanknix (6. November 2007)

coke light und red bull in grossen mengen


----------



## PiGrimar (6. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur gucken nicht anfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kommt auf den Tag an, abend nach der Arbeit meist Bier &, oder Cola.
am Wochenende Kaffee, Tee, Saft bis es Dunkel wird, danach meist Bier oder Wein.


----------



## Stoffl (6. November 2007)

Wasser.


----------



## Níght06 (6. November 2007)

am wochenende red bull *g*

und sonst nur eistee


----------



## Tahiria (6. November 2007)

Ich trinke meistens Cola oder Limonade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bombenzeug


----------



## Templer2k (7. November 2007)

selbstgesprudeltes wasser oder energy drinks.


----------



## Harnador (7. November 2007)

Die Woche über Cola 

und am Wochenende

erst Redbull dann Bier ........

später nur noch Bier sonst kann ich ja gar net mehr pennen




Und zum Knabbern gibts lecker Otternasen und Lerchenzungen =))

Für die Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knifif (7. November 2007)

Birne-Melisse Wellness Drink vom Aldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (7. November 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Tee,oder cola ,meistens aber tee
> das ist schön wenn man im kalten da vor dem bildschirm hängt



Sach ma,
Haste keine Heizung?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spass bei seite,
Meistens Mineralwasser und Tee.
Cola und diverse andre Sachen weniger, weil ich finde man sollte zu der eh schon eingeshränkten Bewegung die man vorm PC hat, seinen Körper net unnützig mit energie versorgen.

@Thront:
Glycerin C3H8O3 ist ein ganz normaler 3 wertiger Alkohol, den du ohneweiters trinken kannst. (würd ich trozdem net)
Erst wenn man Salpetersäure HNO3 hinzumischt bekommt man dein Bombenzeug, näher will ich darauf jetz nicht eingehen weil ich net weis was hier für Psychopaten rumgrinden^^.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Szyslak (7. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ausschliesslich urin


Welchen bevorzugst du?
Weiß, gelb, grün oder rot?


----------



## Bazdash (7. November 2007)

Ich trinke praktsich nur Wasser, oder einen Tee. Alkohol trinke ich keinen, wenn ich alleine bin.


----------



## Nolamé (7. November 2007)

Eigentlich trink ich dauernd Cola - ich vertrag keinen Kaffee, aber n bisschen Koffein muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber beim Zocken eher Wasser oder mal nen Fruchtsaft.

Hmm, komisch, ist mir bis zu der Frage gar nicht aufgefallen XD


----------



## Qkaffhng (7. November 2007)

ganz klar Almdudler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

> Glycerin C3H8O3 ist ein ganz normaler 3 wertiger Alkohol, den du ohneweiters trinken kannst. (würd ich trozdem net)



japp ...hab dieses wort in vielen schlimmen filmen gehört und gedacht davon bekommt man vielleicht durchfall... 
aber danke für den wissenschaftlichen tipp..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  deswegen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yeah


----------



## Firuna (10. November 2007)

Cola,Bier,Met,Wasser,Milch´.

Cola meist nur nachts XD wen ich farme^^


----------



## maggus (10. November 2007)

tagsüber Wasser oder selbstgemischte Apfelschorle
nachtsüber ist dann die Kaffeemaschine neben dem Rechner in Betrieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (10. November 2007)

Wenns spät wird, auch gern noch'nen Kaffee, ansonsten
Wasser oder dieser leckere grüne Tee von Pfanner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Asoriel (10. November 2007)

Wuuuah, Qkaffhng ist der erste Mensch den ich kennenlern der außer mir Almdudler mag!

Das trink ich nämlich beim zocken, schmeckt hammergeil (für Außenstehende: Ist ne Kräuterlimonade)
Hört sich komisch an, ist aber echt sehr zu empfehlen!!


----------



## Besieger (10. November 2007)

Almdudler? hört sich lustig an ..bei uns gibts nur die SCHEISS Bionade da von der mer schneller kotzen muss als von ner pulle vodka oder sow.

Während em zocken ausschließlich Sprudel und abundzu ma noch en Taurus oder sow.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (10. November 2007)

Eig immer Wasser, wenn es dann mal länger werden sollte aufgrund eines neuen Bosses greife ich zu Kaffee, hält mich fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (10. November 2007)

Selbstgemachten Eistee der den man aus den kleinen  "Böbbel" (mir fällt kein anderes Wort dafür ein) macht später gönn ich mri auch mal ne Latte (^^) mit viel Schaum (also ich mein dann schon so den Kaffe lol)


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

wie macht man denn selber eistee? sach ma, hört sich lecka an !


----------



## Besieger (10. November 2007)

> wie macht man denn selber eistee? sach ma, hört sich lecka an !



gibt sso en eistee den emr selber amchen kann aus so körner . die einfach glaub in wasser nei rumrührn und emr hat en eistee. und des schmeckt echt geil haben des öfters au ma hier.


----------



## Wagga (10. November 2007)

Also ich mache keine Unterscheidungen bei farmen, Instanzen oder Chatten.

Ich trinke: Getränk ->Alternative wenn vorhanden
Coca Cola Vanilla
Coca Cola->Pepsi
Coca Cola Zero->Pepsi Max
Apfelsaftschorle
WassermitApfelgeschmack
RooibushTee-Vanille im Winter, bin aber zu faul den zu machen, daher eher selten.
oder auch mal aber äußerst selten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG,Wagga


----------



## Littleheroe (10. November 2007)

mineral aus sodaclub oder apfelschorle, obwohl die relativ hässlich ist...
wenns grad an vorrat hat auch mal n redbull...


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

trink gerade wasser. hätte aber voll bock auf







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kennt ihr das gift noch? gibts das noch irgendwo???


----------



## Schlagetot (12. November 2007)

Bier oder Kaffee/Tee. Je nach Tageszeit. Bzw. bei viel Bier auch nen bischen Wasser gegen die dehydrirung damit man net so den Schädel bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nûz (12. November 2007)

Mezz0mix FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (12. November 2007)

Eistee von Pfanner <3  favorit ist Wildkirsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrolk (12. November 2007)

Überwiegend Wasser und Kaffe....
in letzter Zeit aber auch mal das hier :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is echt pervers  süß das zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mezzyou (12. November 2007)

Also in der Woche meistens Wasser, Multisaft, Limo und Colo

am Wochenende Veltins Curuba best ever ich schwöre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wenn das Geld mal Knapp ist gibbet nur Padaborner ^^ 40cent der halbe lieter :> muss halt reichen (Hauptsache man ertrag die wipes xD )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Mezzyou


----------



## ThoWeib (12. November 2007)

Leitungswasser aus meinem 1,5 Liter-Plastikhumpen... Der durchaus mehrmals nachgefüllt wird, wenn's mal wieder länger dauert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aderlaß (12. November 2007)

Whisky ftw


----------



## -Haihappen- (12. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deit, jeden Tag, den ganzen Tag.

P.S: Ist so ne Art möchtegern Fanta, jedoch nur mit 3 kcal / 100ml!


----------



## Isthos (12. November 2007)

Cola, Bier, Mineralwasser oder Vodka-Redbull *lecker* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zexyon (12. November 2007)

Zitronen Eistee


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inexort (13. November 2007)

Trendy Eistee, sag mir bist du ein Göttergeschenk?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

haha das alte plus- gesöff^^ 
ich weiss nicht wieviele zähne trendy-eistee schon auf dem gewissen hat....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





deswegen: nach dem suff immer schön putzen^^


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Meistens Cola oder Tee.Sicher auch Wasser.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (13. November 2007)

wasser, wasser und manchmal auch wasser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

Wasser hauptsächlich hin und wieder mal nen bier aber das nur wenn ich früh schlafen gehen will^^ und sonst hab ich fast jeden tag 3 flaschen wasser aufen schreibtisch und eine flasche cola fals es mal länger wird^^ oder nen expresso


----------



## Lurock (14. November 2007)

Cola, Wasser,... das was grad auf dem Schreibtisch steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caruhna (14. November 2007)

ACE gsöff, Eistee, Milch, Apfelsaft, Cappu oder bier ( zwergla, keesmann ...)


----------



## Knochentier (14. November 2007)

ich trinke immer apfelschorle *lecker* =)
egal was ich mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz selten auch noch cola oder sowat


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

meistens Früchetetee + Apfelsaft + etwas Zitronensaft
wenn spät wird auch die eine oder andere Tasse schwarzer Tee mit viel Zucker


----------



## Gwynny (16. November 2007)

Mineralwasser und Blutorangensaft und ne Menge Kaffee!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Amarillo (16. November 2007)

Da ich oftmals nur am abend zum gamen komme, meistens Bier oder Wein!


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (17. November 2007)

mal wasser manchmal wasser manschmal vilsa manchmal auch vilsa medium...


WASSER FTW wuhaha macht wach kein zucker kein alkohol löscht den duuuuurst das perfekte getränk


----------



## Thront (17. November 2007)

son mist, wegen antibiotika leider nicht mein geliebtes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (17. November 2007)

Also Tagsüber ca. 2 Liter Kaffee .. abends entweder Holsten, oder Becks.  Wenn ich unseren Raid leite, dann meist Tee ... Earl Grey, heiß.


----------



## Gamerhenne (17. November 2007)

Bionade, am liebsten Holunder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osyrion (18. November 2007)

Vita Cola FtW!

vllt bissel Kakao als Abwechslung


----------



## Loiis (18. November 2007)

Mineralwasser,Eistee,Cola usw. und Kaffee vllt mal nen Tee


----------



## TheHeretic (19. November 2007)

zu 80% mineral wasser
ab und zu noch kakao, cappucino
en kaltes bier darfs auch ma sein


----------



## Hauaberdrauf (19. November 2007)

In Inis meist Bier und/oder Cola, Soloplay Wasser, selten auch mal Saft.



> ... Earl Grey, heiß.


@arieos: und ständig dieser Befehl "machen sie´s so!"


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Hauaberdrauf schrieb:


> In Inis meist Bier und/oder Cola, Soloplay Wasser, selten auch mal Saft.
> @arieos: und ständig dieser Befehl "machen sie´s so!"



Energie!
Wahlweise auch: Beschleunigen!

Scherz beiseite, ich trinke Tee, inssbesondere Earl Grey auch liebend gern. Ansonsten Apfelschorle oder Eistee. Entsprechend hab ich auch immer 6 Flaschen Eistee und 3-4 Flaschen Apfelschorle im Kühlschrank (8


----------



## Mahni (20. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Energie!
> Wahlweise auch: Beschleunigen!
> 
> Scherz beiseite, ich trinke Tee, inssbesondere Earl Grey auch liebend gern. Ansonsten Apfelschorle oder Eistee. Entsprechend hab ich auch immer 6 Flaschen Eistee und 3-4 Flaschen Apfelschorle im Kühlschrank (8




.....^^


----------



## zuechor (20. November 2007)

saft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TigerArmy (21. November 2007)

whisky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (21. November 2007)

Mittags meistens Kaffe oder Tee. Auch mal ne Coke oder Sprite...^^ Ja Abends gerne nen Bier oder nen paar mehr, oder nen Wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

gibt was neues bei plus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VERDAMMT LECKER, unbedingt antesten !


----------



## Murloc - Klopfer (21. November 2007)

Also ich genehmige mir manchmal das eine oda andere Bierchen. Dann seh ich die Murlocs doppelt und freu mich das ich Sie 2x klopfen kann. lol.....hic


----------



## Schleppel (22. November 2007)

bier oder wasser ^^^^auch beim raid


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

Guckste Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. November 2007)

ein bier, ne cola oder en schön schwarzen kaffe^^


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Kaffee, schwarz?
ZomG, Janeway inc!!
(na wer schaut auch Voyager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ingerim (23. November 2007)

Mein raiden als MT Cola, Redbull, Jacky Cola oder Vodka Eistee literweise ja ich kann wenn ich angetrunken bin noch verdammt gut tanken meint zumindest mein gildenkollegen


----------



## Organasilver (23. November 2007)

Normalerweise Mineral, zur Zeit aber nen echt scheusslichen Kamillentee, der aber gegen meine Husterei was unternimmt (angeblich -.-)

@ Ingerim: Angrosch ist viiiiiiiel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sorry, das musste sein...ich hasse diese Vermenschlichung von Zwergegöttern, als alter DSA-Zwergen-Veteran^^)


----------



## Nofel (23. November 2007)

Hexengalle (Stachelbeerenwein) bis es alle ist :/ 

Wasser, Espresso und Apfelsaftschorle


----------



## aengaron (23. November 2007)

Nachmittags Kaffee, sonst Wasser...ab und an auch mal nen Bier, Wein oder so.

Ach ja DSA *Die Schicksalsklinge*. Mein erstes PC-Rollenspiel *grins*
Das waren noch Zeiten.
Irgendwann muss ich mich auch mal mit dem pen und paper beschäftigen^^

Lg

Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hauptsächlich Eistee und Apfelschorle.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Apfelsaft + Mineralwasser ^^


----------



## Dobby0815 (8. Dezember 2007)

Wasser, Apfelsaft, Tee


----------



## Dingle (8. Dezember 2007)

River Cola 0% Zucker, gekühlt aus'm Kühlschrank. Mjamm!


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Ab und Zu auch mal nur Wasser =D


----------



## Frank-414 (9. Dezember 2007)

Normalerweise Cola. Wenn die mal nicht vorhanden ist, weil ich keine neue besorgt hab', dann Capri Sonne 'Orange'. Und wenn ich am WE oder an freien Tagen vormittags spiele Milch.


----------



## Eastwood. (9. Dezember 2007)

Earl Grey Tee.Am besten ne ganze Kanne fertig machen und in die Thermos packen,so das er noch in paar Stunden heiss ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (9. Dezember 2007)

Bier oder Cola


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Wasser, Kakao oder Apfelschorle...


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Shadistar schrieb:


> Bier oder Cola


Ich kann am PC nichts akloholisches trinken,
da ich es meistens gar nicht registriere das ich zur
Cola-Flasche greife und mich dann wundere,
warum die anch 40 Min. leer ist, würde es
unweigerlich zu einem nicht so nüchternen
Ergebnis kommen, wenn es Bier und kein/e
Cola/Kaffee welche/r neben mir steht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (9. Dezember 2007)

Kaffee oder Cappuccino für den Coffeinpegel,
Wasser zum Durst löschen,
Pfefferminztee oder Earl Grey fürs Wohlbefinden,
am Wochenende manchmal eine Flasche Kirsch- oder Schwarzbier zum Relaxen.


----------



## Zrene (9. Dezember 2007)

big pump 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNaD (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich trinke fast alles XD


----------



## Feylamía (9. Dezember 2007)

ganz klar kaffee XD
oder viel wasser mit dabei zur abwechslung und neu genießen *gg*

wochende oder abendtliche raids? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kühle bierchen oder was zu rauchen *grinst*

greezt vaj


----------



## Cope22 (9. Dezember 2007)

Tee,Ananas Nektar (nur Original von "Fruchtstern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),Kaffee oder Cola


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Ne warme Schoko-Milch ist auch was feines ^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Aaaahhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Vater hat koffeeinfreie Cola gekauft...
Jezz muss ich neue kaufen gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*vom stuhl kipp*
waah, wie geil ist das den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (11. Dezember 2007)

Wasser,Cola und meistens Bier


----------



## p4cm4n (11. Dezember 2007)

Überwiegend Bier oder Eistee, aber gaaanz weit weg von der Tastatur, hab schon 2 geschrotet und die G15 soll lieber nicht dran glauben müssen^^


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Meine hat schon 3 Liter Eistee ausgehalten. Nur die Numpad-0 hängt etwas. Aber wann benutzt man die schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Also meine heilige G15 is noch trocken ^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, heute musste ich mit Kinderbier (Mixery) und Kakao auskommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Mhhhh... ein warmer Kakao das wär mal was feines...


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Hmm. Ich könnte mir jetzt einen holen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Mhhh... dazu müsst ich aufstehen, ne keine Lust ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Momentan Tee.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein kühles Glas Butter!!!




Ne Spaß ich ersetzte das Wort "Butter" durch "Bier" xD


----------



## jeNoova (12. Dezember 2007)

Meistens Cola ( weils iwie entspannt finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sonst Apfelschorle oder Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricca (12. Dezember 2007)

Wasser, Milch oder Orangensaft


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieses leckere Orangenbier trink ich manchmal ganz gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Legends (12. Dezember 2007)

Trinke viel Kaffee, ab und an auch ma nen Bier !


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Also mich fragen die Leute immer ob in meinem Milch/Zuckergemisch das ich so trinke auch Kaffee drin ist.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Dezember 2007)

K ann
A bartik
F link
F einsten
E erlesenen
E spresso     

     trinken


----------



## Moeglich (13. Dezember 2007)

@Karzaak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser, meistens Wasser


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Derzeit ein kühles Bier!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube eher du hast grad 3 Liter reines Koffeeinwasser gesoffen,
um so schnell soviel zu schreiben muss man entweder unter Drogen stehen,
oder verrückt sein!^^

Ich trink im Moment Punika^^


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

So schnell war das doch garnicht, ausserdem ist mein i-net voll lahm, voll nervig...

Mhhhh... ich könnte mal die 8 DL's stoppen, dann gehts vieleicht besser !


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Btw. Stream > DL, in allen Fällen.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Gut & Gut °!°


----------



## Shiruzakila (14. Dezember 2007)

einen halben Liter schwarzen Tee, fast jeden Abend wenn ich in der Woche am Pc sitze,
das muß einfach sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Kaffee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (15. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich nur Wasser und Apfelschorle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (15. Dezember 2007)

limo ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Heute ausnungsweise mal Bier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Da hätten wir...

Eistee
Apfelschorle
KAFFEEEEEE!!1111!11elf
Tee


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2007)

einfach nur stilles wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Kaaaaaffee!


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Leitungswasser?


----------



## Shadistar (16. Dezember 2007)

Energy Drinks .... muss ja 3 Tage durchzocken wenn ich nen Char hochspiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (17. Dezember 2007)

Eistee Pfirsich


----------



## nii_chan (17. Dezember 2007)

Cola oder Apfelsaftschorle...
like Soda-Club ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Heute Tee, bin krank und kann nicht in die Schule.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (17. Dezember 2007)

Seit ein paar Tagen Kraneburjer (Leitungswasser)....will keine Getränke schleppen, und mein Leitungswasser schmeckt besser als das stille Wasser, dass ich normal trinke o.O


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Heute Tee, bin krank und kann nicht in die Schule....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glückspilz.
Geo geschrieben und Franz zurückgekriegt. Naja. 4 Tage noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (18. Dezember 2007)

Zur Weihnachtszeit auch gern mal Heidelbeer-Glühwein *lecker*.


----------



## M°ýË (18. Dezember 2007)

Nur Eistee!!! Rekord: 9 Liter. Trinke im Sommer jeden Tag 5-8Liter :>.
Wat anderes kommt gar net in frage XD


----------



## Hernwhaga (18. Dezember 2007)

wodka gorbatschow


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Aaaach, wen hamma denn da....
Hernwhaga, mein Freund mit den Eko-Fresh-Threads....

Zur Topic:
Kaffee


----------



## HauptberuflichTank (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja Wasser machts.

Ansonsten Apfelschorle oder Eiskaffee. Je nach dem ob ich nu Zucker brauch oder Wach bleiben will.


----------



## Hernwhaga (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aaaach, wen hamma denn da....
> Hernwhaga, mein Freund mit den Eko-Fresh-Threads....
> 
> Zur Topic:
> Kaffee








/hauen


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> /hauen


/ausweichen

@ topic: kaffee


----------



## Hernwhaga (19. Dezember 2007)

den emote gibts nich du noob


/beleidigen


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> den emote gibts nich du noob
> /beleidigen


Ne, echt? Mach Sachen....

Dann schieß los, beleidige mich, flame mich, gibs mir dreckig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Wollen wir schonmal anfangen? So als Training, für weitere Hopperthreads.
OnTopic: Normalerweise Eistee, Apfelschorle & Kaffee, aber gerade nen schwarzen Tee.


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

mönchshof weihnachtsbier


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

wasser. ungesüsst, unaromatisiert, unkohlensäuriert und fast nie.
xD


----------



## Possessed (20. Dezember 2007)

Für gewöhnlich leckeres Pils (kann inzwischen so bis 8 Biere halbwegs konzentriert zocken^^) 
Oder 43er (Likör) mit Milch. *lecker* 
Ansonsten Cola light oder irgendwelche Red Bull Imitate.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Alles wo Promille drin steckt! Egal was................Hauptsache es dreht..............Prosit


----------



## Shadistar (20. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie hab ich gerade 2 große Flaschen Cola leergesoffen o.O


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Shadistar schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich gerade 2 große Flaschen Cola leergesoffen o.O


Das passiert mir auch andauernd!
Ist auch der Grund dafür das ich vorm PC nur selten Bier trinke,
weil ich kaum zur Kenntnis nehme, dass ich zur Flasche greife... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Kamillentee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Coca Cola Lait


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Cola mit Milch? Oh Gott.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Cola mit Milch? Oh Gott.


Tja, egal was, hauptsache Heavy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (21. Dezember 2007)

Wasser und Freitag Abends immer ne Cola.
Damit man nicht so schnell einpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wo wir gerade beim Freitag sind: Manchmal hau ich mir auch noch 2 Tassen Kaffee rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Immernoch Tee...aber, verdammt jetzt isser kalt. T_T


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Eistee + Selbstgemachte, noch warme Weihnachtskekse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Dezember 2007)

Tee und Kaffee ;D
Kommt drauf an wieviel Uhr es ist.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Cola Light


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

Heute Abend gibts Bier, Shisha und Burger zum zocken

normalerweise immer Wasser (über 3 liter am Tag insgesamt =) )


----------



## Gehli-1991 (29. Februar 2008)

Lipton Ice Tea Pfirsich


----------



## Minastirit (29. Februar 2008)

Hossa hossa wirf die gläser an die wand russland ist ein schönes land hohohoho
trink den wodka pur und kalt das macht hunder jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ok das trinkt man nur an ner lan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst oft cola oder redbull damit man ned einpennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tere018 (29. Februar 2008)

Baccardi Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (29. Februar 2008)

Eistee Pfirsich und Cola,manchmal aber auch n leckren Kakao^^


----------



## Worry (1. März 2008)

Bier, Kaffee, Wasser
-In der Reihenfolge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babyhexe (1. März 2008)

öhm ich trink FAST immer Cola & Bionade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und Bionade egal welche sorte ob Ingwer-Orange, Kräuter, Litschi & Holunder schmeckt alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Guibärchen (1. März 2008)

viel kaffe oder mana-pot alias redbull


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Kaffee! Bin schon seit 4:30 Uhr auf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Tee,oder cola ,meistens aber tee
> das ist schön wenn man im kalten da vor dem bildschirm hängt
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## HostileRecords (2. März 2008)

Eistee Pfrisich und Zitrone only!
Aber nur von Penny,Aldi oder Edeka.. was anderes krieg ich eig nicht mehr runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Orangen mit Saft.


----------



## Tassy (3. März 2008)

Saskia Naturis Quelle (Ohne Kohlensäure)
& dazu vllt mal ne Multivitamintablette



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (3. März 2008)

Tee, Kaffee und O-Saft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt auf die Tageszeit an.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Dannie (3. März 2008)

zwar nur selten aber "kicos"

ist voll geil trinken die deppen in brasilien alle is ziemlich viel koffein drinne ,da das aus guarana gemacht wird ganz lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillyT (3. März 2008)

cola, orangensaft, kakau


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> viel kaffe oder mana-pot alias redbull



Mana Pots sind immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw dein allvatar lagt glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 18/0/11 geskillt mit 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (4. März 2008)

kaffee, wasser oder n feinen whiskey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meistens whiskey :S


----------



## Xentos (4. März 2008)

Orangensaft ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drunker (5. März 2008)

bier ... in allen formen, farben und geschmacksrichtungen ... je mehr desto lustiger wirds im TS ..


----------



## DTninja (5. März 2008)

Meist Coca Cola oder IceTea


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (5. März 2008)

Spezi + Kaffee

Sollte ich mal an einem WE-Abend zum zocken kommen dann Bier (Meist die billige Oettinger-Plörre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. März 2008)

naja Cola, Apfelschorle oder halt bier...was sonst?^^



> Meist die billige Oettinger-Plörre



na na na das kränkt mich in meiner ehre als oettifant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mag diese smilies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valhe (10. März 2008)

wasser


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2008)

Eistee und Cola, zumindest solang bis der Zahnarzt es mir verbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illo 81 (10. März 2008)

Kaffee \o/


----------



## Tja (11. März 2008)

Je nach Wetter entweder Mineralwasser ,Sprite oder Eistee


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter entweder Mineralwasser ,Sprite oder Eistee


das is doch alles ziemlich ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was macht das wetter da aus?


----------



## Tja (11. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is doch alles ziemlich ähnlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versuch mal, Dich bei brütender Hitze vorm PC sitzend mit Sprite, Eistee zu erfrischen, Du wirst schnell merken, dass es zu noch mehr Durst führt. Eine eiskalte Glasflasche Kohlensäure freies Mineralwasser hingegen löscht den Durst schneller, das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied.


----------



## Lea1978 (11. März 2008)

Geile Antworten

Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge Eiskalten Kakao, selbst angerührt versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

also meist nur mineralwasser und am wochenende ab und an mal ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (11. März 2008)

In der Woche eher das standart-normal. Am Wochenende dann schon was gutes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg.


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

Jacky beim zocken?

dann kannst du weder das eine noch das andere genießen find ich, ich genieße lieber getrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

Inade schrieb:


> In der Woche eher das standart-normal. Am Wochenende dann schon was gutes
> 
> http://www.poster.net/anonymous/anonymous-...ere-3700907.jpg
> 
> mfg.


jack daniels und gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da doch eher den hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

glen is auch nich schlecht, trink ich auch mal ganz gerne, aber mein favorit wäre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



highland park find ich recht nice


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (11. März 2008)

Volvic Apple flav


----------



## Seryma (11. März 2008)

ich trink immer das was rechts neben mir steht... da könnte man vermutlich gift hinstellen, ich würds blind trinken xDDD


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

morgens => kaffee
mittags => cola/kaffee
abends => bitburger premium pils


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Kaffee mit Milch.... *hust* (kleiner Running-Gag...)


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Wasser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wasser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 und zu essen warscheinlich hartes brot xD


----------



## Premutos (12. März 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> Kaffee gibts nur wenn ich keinen Bock auf schlafen habe oder wach werden muss...Dann aber auch so schwarz, dass ich Angst haben muss dass der Kaffee anfängt zu rappen...^^


ROFL
sry... krieg mich grad nich ein....der war zu geil^^
@topic
Kaffee meistens... ab und zu mal Bier oder Mezzo Mix...


Ps: Trendy Eistee is zockerklischee seit Hegenberg^^


----------



## Roflkopter (13. März 2008)

Eisteeee,.,,, xD^^ !!!


----------



## Scharamo (13. März 2008)

Zu Raids meist Rotwein... 
Sosnt Cola, Wasser, Fanta.... Eigentlich fast alles...


----------



## Dr. Bob (13. März 2008)

Ohne Ende Wasser - ca 3-4 Liter pro Raidabend - wirkt gut gegen die sonst drohende Verfettung von Bier, Chips und Cola, was früher bei mir auf dem Tisch stand. Einziger Nachteil ---> alle halbe Stunde "kurz afk pipi"


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *+* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mit einem haufen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *einfach genial* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Hella Kirsch oder Erdbeer  sonst Punica oder Selter  manchmal auch Tee...mag kein Kaffee mit dem kann man mich jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr sehr nice!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das beste was es gibt, geht natürlich auch ohne Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Nichts geht über ein kühles Bierchen zum Raiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nichts geht über ein kühles Bierchen zum Raiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (13. März 2008)

bionade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> bionade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr geil hab ich aber leider viel zu selten im haus


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Ihr seid alles voll die Trinker, und ich wunder mich wenn welche aus meinem Raid ins TS² schnarchen!

Ich Trinke Wasser! Ja, Wasser !


----------



## Moonstrider (14. März 2008)

Wgen dem Koffein---> Schwip Schwap ohne Zucker

Gerne abends auch mal ein Becks Gold.

Gestern hat meine Freundin mir wohl ein Schlafmittel ins trinken getan, bin zumindest grad est wieder nach 13 Stunden Schlaf aufgewacht, jetz isses 12.14.

Also trink ich auch Schlafmittel


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Wgen dem Koffein---> Schwip Schwap ohne Zucker
> 
> Gerne abends auch mal ein Becks Gold.
> 
> ...



wie gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Ich mags Gesund, also einfach Mineralwasser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe unterm Schreibtisch mindestens 10 Flaschen gebunkert...^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

So mach ich's auch.^^


----------



## Nimmue (14. März 2008)

Kommt drauf an. In der Woche Wasser. Am Wochenende Cola. Und wenns schon spät ist und die Inni kein Ende nimmt Red Bull.


----------



## Masterlock (14. März 2008)

Ich trinke am liebsten ein Bierchen beim Spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

ganz normales leitungswasser wenn ich lang on bin..sonst tun ma die augen weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich von draußen, ja dem Draußen, dem Draußen vor dem Kellerfenster,
komplett durchgeschwitzt, nach Luft, Wasser und Computer hechelnd wieder herein
gekommen bin, ist ein eiskaltes RedBull die Erfüllung aller Träume!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. Mai 2008)

Also morgens Kaffe, unterm Tag wenn ich vor dem Rechner bin, O-Saft,Wasser,Cola was halt da ist.
Wenn der abend herein bricht und ich immer noch oder schon wieder vor dem Rechner bin , dann gibt es eigentlich das selbe wie unter dem Tag , ab und an kommt mal ein Bierchen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (11. Mai 2008)

Schnaps


----------



## Naturix (11. Mai 2008)

Volvic Wasser, is auch bei den schönen Temperaturen im Sommer unterm Dach halbwegs erfrischend.


----------



## Silyana (11. Mai 2008)

Je nach lust und laune,Wasser,Cola-Light,Tee,bin da sehr vielfältig


----------



## Villano (11. Mai 2008)

bei den temperaturen eig. nur wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Links und recht neben dem Monitor stehen immer zwei 1,5 Liter Wasser.

Und jeden Abend darf ich die wieder neu auffüllen.


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2008)

gibt da nen sehr schönes spiel was garantiert aua macht. auf der lan einfach css spielen und jedes mal sterben mit nem schönen pinchen belohnen...

ansonsten trink ich das was grad inner nähe oder im haus ist


----------



## Dr Jones (14. Mai 2008)

Eigendlich Wasser

Aber.......

Cola Zero is wenn ich unterwegs bin auch meist dabei


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

Löwensteiner medium, natürliches Mineralwasser mit kohlensäure versetzt


----------



## Realcynn (14. Mai 2008)

wasser und saft ab und zu cola oder nen birchen


----------



## Aléghra (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich trinke wasser, Eistee, Energydrinks oder ApfelCassisschorle


----------



## Theroas (15. Mai 2008)

Ich trinke Nitroverdünner. Manchmal auch Schweineblut. Letzteres ist gesünder.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (15. Mai 2008)

Fanta Brasil


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

M-Budget Cola


----------



## 481Nummer1 (15. Mai 2008)

Entweder ALDI-Eistee (bin aber auf Entzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder Vittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (15. Mai 2008)

Am meisten Wasser..PvP, farmen etc. Abends wenn ich Raide trink ich Cola mit 2eiswürfeln hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Philippo (15. Mai 2008)

Ich Trinke Cola Pepsi Tee Café und zu Festtagen mal ein Baco


----------



## Xondor (15. Mai 2008)

leitungswasser, manchmal auch saft oder kakao^^


----------



## Itarus (16. Mai 2008)

Wasser oder Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

Nur Wasser....


----------



## xFraqx (16. Mai 2008)

Trendy Eistee mit Zitronengeschmack ;>


----------



## Windhawk (17. Mai 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Trendy Eistee mit Zitronengeschmack ;>



echt "trendy" altaa^^


----------



## xFraqx (17. Mai 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> echt "trendy" altaa^^




http://youtube.com/watch?v=lEkE86q6f00&feature=related


----------



## Buddits (19. Mai 2008)

Cola oder Orangensaft(nichts geht über gekühlten, guten O-Saft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

ich hab hier ne massenvernichtungsanlage von actimel kirsch

den actimel aktiviert abwehrkärfte ( + 10000 rüssi XD)

ne schmeckt echt geil sowat


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (20. Mai 2008)

WASSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

alles andere macht fett


----------



## Tistrella (20. Mai 2008)

Eistee  Pfirsich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

chips


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

@ Emptybook: Du trinkst Chips? Geilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser und Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (8. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> @ Emptybook: Du trinkst Chips? Geilo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich mich anschließen. 

Wenns heiß ist auch mal nen Eistee mit 4 Eiswürfeln oder einen Eiskaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2008)

Entweder Kaffe, oder Kräuterlimo vom Hofer (aldi), oder Eistee Mango


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2008)

Meistens Wasser, weil wir davon Unmengen zuhause haben. Ansonsten aber auch mal Soja Macchiato.


----------



## Pigerigu (8. Juli 2008)

Hehe M-Buget cola^^ Ja Migros Ftw!
Aber ich lese zu wenig das heilege Getränk: ja ich spreche von Ice Tea Lipton =)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. Juli 2008)

Wasser! Alles andere verursacht einfach nochmehr durst. Vor allem in wc3 , wenn ich da tourney zocke und durst hab , MUSS ich wasser trinken. Ansonsten komme ich net klar O_o kP warum. Trinke sowieso recht viel ( ca 6 Liter am tag )


----------



## Sinizae (8. Juli 2008)

Ziemlich unterschiedlich ^^

Von Wasser über Wasser mit irgendnem Fruchtgeschmack über Pepsi Max über Bier eigentlich fast alles ^^ Trink im allgemeinen auch recht viel - zwar keine 6 Liter aber immerhin min. 3 ^^ (nein, das Bier zähl ich nicht dazu, das gibts auch nur am Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Xelyna (8. Juli 2008)

Gestern ausversehn Spezi.. abends! Ich konnt nich schlafen -.-


----------



## Slavery (8. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gestern ausversehn Spezi.. abends! Ich konnt nich schlafen -.-




Och du arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (8. Juli 2008)

Kaffee oder Bier, je nach Sonnenstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. Juli 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> ...(nein, das Bier zähl ich nicht dazu, das gibts auch nur am Wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bier zählt für mich auch eher als Grundnahrungsmittel - alsdenn ein ein gewöhnliches Getränk ^^

Es versteht sich von selbst ,dass das hier nicht mitgezählt wird ^^



> Kaffee oder Bier, je nach Sonnenstand victory.gif



also bei hohem sonnenstand n bier , um erfrischt zu werden und bei niedrigem nen kaffe um wachzubleiben? ^.^


----------



## Illuminatos (8. Juli 2008)

Joa so ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Sprudel!


----------



## Xamthys (8. Juli 2008)

Cola oder Erdbeermilch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

Schweppes Ginger Ale oder Sprudel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

Kartoffelsaft...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Fanta, Cola, Spezi, Sprite, Tee, Orangensaft, Wassereis^^ (ich tus vorsorglich immer in ein Glas naja), Frucade, Bier, Jägermeister, usw
Hauptsach kein wasser und apfelsaft


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Kartoffelsaft...


und Kartoffelschnaps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (8. Juli 2008)

Wasser, Eistee,Tee und selten Kakao. 
Bloß KEIN BIER >.< Widerlich, macht Fett -> schmeckt nicht!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Bloß KEIN BIER >.< Widerlich, macht Fett -> schmeckt nicht!


das bier fett macht wär mir neu und das es nicht schmeckt auch XD


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Wasser, Eistee,Tee und selten Kakao.
> Bloß KEIN BIER >.< Widerlich, macht Fett -> schmeckt nicht!


Bier hat weniger Kalorien als Apfelsaft!!!!
Und es schmeckt sehr sehr sehr gut! ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juli 2008)

Was so rumfliegt.. Cola, iwas mit Geschmack, Bierchen, Wasser...


----------



## Sinizae (9. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Wasser, Eistee,Tee und selten Kakao.
> Bloß KEIN BIER >.< Widerlich, macht Fett -> schmeckt nicht!




Eistee hat 10000000x mehr Kalorien als Bier ^^ (net ganz, aber fast) und schmecken tut's sehr wohl (nich jedes, aber viele)


----------



## Mirey (9. Juli 2008)

Eistee Pfirsich oder Kaba(Kakao) sind eig. mein Standart. Okay, im Moment steht ne Cola neben mir.. aber das ist auch nur eine Ausnahme!


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Was anderes als cola gibts nicht


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Gestern wär Schnaps angesagt gewesen.. schade dass ich keinen da hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

RedBull, wie jeden Morgen.


----------



## mofsens (9. Juli 2008)

bier, ja ich weiss es ist bissl frueh aber was will man machen ^^


----------



## Giillian (9. Juli 2008)

> Eistee hat 10000000x mehr Kalorien als Bier ^^ (net ganz, aber fast) und schmecken tut's sehr wohl (nich jedes, aber viele)



Nach den Sachen, nach denen ich geguckt habe hat Bier vier mal mehr Kalorien als Bier ^^


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juli 2008)

Ich trinke entweder ein kühles blondes, eistee oder auch mal mineralwasser. je nachdem was da ist^^


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

Jetzt im Sommer ist ne kalte Milch mit Schokopulver sehr fein.


----------



## Erzfeind (9. Juli 2008)

Morgen - Mittags: Kaffee
Mittags - Später Nachmittag: Apfelschorle, Wasser
Abends: Bier, Wasser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (9. Juli 2008)

Hmm, also ich trinke, wenn dann wasser oder apfelschorle beim zocken Oo.
Cola is nich so meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Normalerweise Apfelschorle normalerweise XD


----------



## Auylio (9. Juli 2008)

Mhh.. wenn Wasser in der Nähe steht Wasser, wenn nicht dann Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (9. Juli 2008)

Hab da grad ne leere Flasche Vanilla Coke(0,5l) neben meiner tastatur stehen und sonst auf meinem schreibtisch und auf dem schrankt daneben 2 Flaschen Sprite Zero 2 Flaschen Cola (eine davon light) und eine Flasche Fanta (alles 1,0l) und noch ne 0,5l flasche sprite.

Nein ich sauf das zeug net den ganzen tag, ich räum nur selten auf^^


----------



## Mondaaaaa (10. Juli 2008)

am week immer nen leckeren Appletini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orrosh (10. Juli 2008)

In 50% der Fälle trinke ich nichts beim Zocken, was aber an meinem üblichen "Trink"verhalten liegt.
ansonsten je nach Laune Augustiner, alkfreies Weißbier (nach dem Training) oder Wein. Cola gibt´s bei mir im Haushalt gar nicht .. O.o


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2008)

Schwarzen Kaffee und RedBull


----------



## Dr. House (10. Juli 2008)

Pfirsich Eistee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (10. Juli 2008)

Ich "saufe" vorwiegend Kaffee und dann noch Caffee und vielleicht noch einen feinen Espresso. wenn nichts von den drei Sachen im Haus, Roter Stier.

Grüni


----------



## Dagonoth (10. Juli 2008)

das Getränk hängt von meiner Stimmung ab, von dem Wochentag sowie von der Uhrzeit, in der Regel: Mineralwasser, Wein, Bier oder Kaffee...


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

1. Kaffe 
2. Bier 
3. Milch 
4. Schnaps <- sehr selten


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Öhmmm:

Kaffee(Nur zum Wach bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Bier
Milch
Eistee
Rivella(Kennen denk ich nur Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

\\\Edit///
Cola vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Rivella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bringt mir mein Vater immer mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Rivella kenne ich auch, BW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IUst das nicht irgendwas aus Milch oder so? Ein Nebenprodukt? Mein Vater liebt es, ich hasse es ^^


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Rivella ist ein kohlensäurehaltiges Tafelgetränk mit 35 % Milchserum, das in der Schweiz hergestellt wird. *klugscheiß* xD


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Zutaten:

Wasser, Milchserum, Zucker, Säuerungsmittel (L(+)-Milchsäure) Malzextrakte, Grüntee-Extrakte, Vitamin C, natürliche Aromen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Rivella Rot enthält die Energiemenge von 1600 kJ (ca. 370 kcal) pro Liter. Zum Vergleich: Eine Coca-Cola enthält 110 Gramm Zucker pro Liter und bringt es auf einen Brennwert von 1.850 kJ (ca. 442 kcal).

Rivella Blau enthält nur 14 Gramm Milchserumzucker sowie künstliche Süßstoffe (Cyclamat, Acesulfam K) anstelle des raffinierten Zuckers. Dadurch ist die enthaltene Energiemenge geringer und erreicht 300 kJ (ca. 70 kcal) pro Liter.

Rivella Grün enthält zusätzlich Grüntee-Extrakte (0,05 %) und wurde nach der Einführung 1999 im April 2007 neu mit 50 % weniger Zucker im Schweizer Markt lanciert (Süßung nicht mehr mit Kristallzucker, sondern mit Fruchtzucker (Fructose) und Sucralose. Die Energiemenge beträgt 750 kJ (ca. 170 kcal) pro Liter.

:O


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

*Grml*


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

wieso grml ? :>


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Klugscheisser!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

xD Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Bitte


----------



## Emptybook (11. Juli 2008)

Vodka / gin / whisky / weinbrand / schnaps / Likör/ selbstgebrannter apfelwein 

ect.ect.ect.ect

und natürlich wie schon gesagt chips


----------



## PlutoII (11. Juli 2008)

Sprudel oder Diät-Limo (cola/sprite/fanta).

Am liebstem würd ich auch immer Milch trinken aber des hat mir nen zu hohen Brennwert :/


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Big Pump Energie Drink mit Gummibärchen-Geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Des säuft mein Bruder auch wie verrückt echt wiederlich des zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (13. Juli 2008)

*M.I.N.E.R.A.L.W.A.S.S.E.R* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (13. Juli 2008)

Kaltes.Klares.Wasser.

;P

Und Kaffee, was braucht man mehr.


----------



## Ozmanis Wrecks (14. Juli 2008)

Als Hacker im Sinne des Jargon File gibt es für mich nur Koffeinhaltiges. Sprich: Cola und Kaffee.

Naja, sagen wir: Proto-Hacker. So gut im Coden bin ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Juli 2008)

Ozmanis schrieb:


> Als Hacker im Sinne des Jargon File gibt es für mich nur Koffeinhaltiges. Sprich: Cola und Kaffee.
> 
> Naja, sagen wir: Proto-Hacker. So gut im Coden bin ich nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich bitte um einen Moment Ruhe, damit jeder mein lautes Husten vernehmen kann, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:
RedBull...


----------



## antileet (14. Juli 2008)

punica multivitamin xD
den kann man einfach so schnell wegschlürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (14. Juli 2008)

Eis Tee Pfirsisch... mjiam...

oder "Wenns mal wieder länger dauert, schnapp dirn Snick... äähhh.. Golden Power" (Red Bull "Fake" aus Holland)


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

hm? was ich trinke.. gar nix, ich geh runter wenn ich was trinken will, also sehr abwechselnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (15. Juli 2008)

Wasser, Schwarztee pur, Schwarztee mit Zitrone und kandiszucker. Earl Grey, Lady Grey, Milch, Eistee und manchmal auch ne brause (also Cola o.ä.)


----------



## Rodney (15. Juli 2008)

Kräuerteee oder Wasser mit so viel Kohlensäure, dass dir die Augen nach zwei Schluck tränen.


----------



## Traka (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab da schon sowas wie einen festen Zeitplan :-)

Morgens auf der Arbeit direkt so 2-4 Becher Kaffe, schwarz natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Laufe des Arbeitstages dann entweder Wasser, Birne-Melisse Wellness Getränk von Edeka ^^....im Winter dann eher Tee....

Abends dann beim WoW Daddeln meist dann doch das verdiente (meiner Meinung nach^^) Feierabendbier..manchmal dann auch deren 2 wenns länger wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (15. Juli 2008)

*EISTEE!!!!*


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Becks Gold, Cola, Fanta lemon, irgend ein Saft, Sprudel.

Das wars auch schon =)


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Milch !


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

punica


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

Bluuuuut. *_*


----------



## Knowme (28. Juli 2008)

&#949;&#1084;&#1086;¢&#1085;^ schrieb:


> Bluuuuut. *_*




Urin schmeckt fast genauso gut.


----------



## Littleheroe (28. Juli 2008)

Eistee!!!!!!


----------



## h3ir (28. Juli 2008)

River Fanta... ^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Apfelsaft, Birnensaft, Zitronensaft, Traubensaft, Melonensaft, Agavensaft, Saftsaft, Nektarinensaft, Orangensaft, Blutorangensaft


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2008)

jetz grad ne schön kalte dose beck's


----------



## Maltztrunk (3. September 2008)

hm..... was ich trinke gar nichts vieleicht mal apfelschorle


----------



## Ghrodan (3. September 2008)

meistens Früchtetee, ab und an, wenn ich zuviel Geld hatte, gönne ich mir ne Punica^^


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2008)

mmmm..... Wasser,Eistee und Tee(nur abends wen ich farme)


----------



## Stoffl (3. September 2008)

Bier.


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2008)

Rivella rot blau grün und gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leginior (3. September 2008)

Wasser oder Kefir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (3. September 2008)

Mmmmh also ich trinke durch den Tag Eistee Lemon und Rivella
Am Abend beim Raiden oder so, gönn ich mir ein Feldschlösschen oder Öufi Bier
[attachment=4579:rivella.GIF]
[attachment=4580:feldschl...original.png]


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. September 2008)

wasser, heißer tee


----------



## Silenzz (3. September 2008)

JA! Eistee, is zwar billig aber schmeckt top xD ansonsten immer das was da ist.


----------



## warmaster485 (3. September 2008)

Wasa und V+cola oO


----------



## Lurock (3. September 2008)

Im Moment RedBull.


----------



## Serran (3. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> JA! Eistee, is zwar billig aber schmeckt top xD



/sign


Eistee ist das Gamergetränk schlechthin <3


----------



## jolk (3. September 2008)

Wasser,Wasser,Wasser,Wasser,Wasser,Wasser oder Bier...


----------



## Trollmastere (3. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Wasser,Wasser,Wasser,Wasser,Wasser,Wasser oder Bier...



ne eher Bier, Bier, Bier, Bier, Bier, Wasser oder Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (3. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> ne eher Bier, Bier, Bier, Bier, Bier, Wasser oder Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja bei zuviel Bier kann man ja net mehr zocken


----------



## valfaris92 (3. September 2008)

in den meistenfällen Apfelschorle oder Wasser
Am Weekend Bier oder Cocktails so malibu etc.


----------



## Bankchar (3. September 2008)

Pfirsich Eistee > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2008)

Jede art von eistee (und bier)


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim chatten mit der gilde und 5man inis und im pvp trink ich tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim farmen raiden usw greif ich auf alkohohl zurück (hihi besoffen lässt sich besser farmen udn raiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alpax (3. September 2008)

unterschiedlich .. meistens kalten Kakao, Sauerkirschensaft, Eistee oder Red Bull  .. bis auf den Kakao alles bevorzugt mit eiswürfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaKiPa (3. September 2008)

Cola-Mix immer ^^


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

waaaaaaasssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> waaaaaaasssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


BBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRR <-------------------------------------------Feldschlösschen *sabber* schnell zum Kühlschrank *klick* So der Deckel ist offen *schlürf*  *aaaaaaaaa* tut dass gut XD


----------



## Leyla7B (4. September 2008)

Klares Wasser!


----------



## Renkin (4. September 2008)

Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. September 2008)

-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (4. September 2008)

Grüner Tee oder... Bier

edit: achja..ganz vergessen.. Red Bull ist gaaanz wichtig


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Meistens gibts bei mir Wasser...und jeden Abend ein Paulaner Hefeweizen....am Wochenende ein Glas Rotwein wenns im Haus is


----------



## Mr.Igi (4. September 2008)

Orangen Sprudel
Süßer SPrudel
Mezzo Mix


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Orangen Sprudel
> Süßer SPrudel
> Mezzo Mix


omg....macht das nicht Dick ohne Ende?


----------



## Nofel (4. September 2008)

Koffein (Espresso, Kaffee etc.), Tee (Teein ist zwar besser wie Koffein das Getränk schmeckt aber nicht ganz so gut)   und Wasser.


----------



## David (4. September 2008)

Bier


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Mineralwasser Apfel und O Saft.

Wein wenns was zu feiern gibt...WAR Release zum Beispiel =)



Nofel schrieb:


> Koffein (Espresso, Kaffee etc.), Tee (Teein ist zwar besser wie Koffein das Getränk schmeckt aber nicht ganz so gut)   und Wasser.


Ohne dich enttäuschen zu wollen Nofel...aber Teein und Koffein bezeichnen haargenau dieselbe chemische Substanz ... wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal bei Wikipedia Teein als Suchbegriff eintippen ^^


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Kaffee oder Mineralwasser 
Selten mal auch Tee
ganz selten Cola/Spezi 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Gerade eben Schweppes Russian Wild Berry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

*Coffein!!!!*

Das Coffein, auch Koffein, ist ein Purin-Alkaloid und ein anregend wirkender Bestandteil von Genussmitteln wie Kaffee, Tee, Cola, Mate, Guaraná, Energy-Drinks und Kakao.
Coffein ist eines der ältesten von Menschen genutzten Stimulanzien. Es ist ein weißes geruchloses Pulver und bildet bei der Kristallisierung hexagonale Prismen.

*Eigenschaften:*

Coffein ist ein Trivialname, der der Substanz wegen des Vorkommens in Kaffee gegeben wurde, der aber nichts über die chemische Zusammensetzung aussagt. Nach der systematischen IUPAC-Nomenklatur lautet die vollständige Bezeichnung 1,3,7-Trimethyl-2,6-purindion, eine Kurzform 1,3,7-Trimethylxanthin – nach der chemischen Ableitung des Coffeins vom Xanthin. Es gehört zur Gruppe der natürlich vorkommenden Purine, genauso wie die strukturähnlichen Dimethylxanthine Theophyllin und Theobromin.

Die Struktur des Coffeins besteht aus einem Doppelring, an dem sich außen mehrere Substituenten befinden. Dieser Doppelring im Kern entspricht der Grundstruktur des Purins. Er besteht aus zwei Ringen, einem 6er- und einem 5er-Ring, die jeweils zwei Stickstoff-Atome enthalten. Außen findet man an C-2 und C-6 jeweils ein doppelt gebundenes Sauerstoff-Atom. Beim Coffein befindet sich an N-1, N-3 und N-7 noch jeweils eine Methylgruppe (-CH3). Daneben gibt es noch das Isocoffein, bei dem eine der Methylgruppen nicht am N-7, sondern am N-9 hängt. Dem Theophyllin fehlt von den drei Methylgruppen die an N-7, dem Theobromin fehlt die an N-1.

Reines Coffein ist unter normalen Bedingungen ein weißes, geruchloses, kristallines Pulver mit bitterem Geschmack. Die Summenformel C8H10N4O2 ergibt eine molare Masse von 194,19 g/mol. Coffein tritt in zwei enantiotrop polymorphen Kristallformen auf. Die bei Raumtemperatur stabile &#946;-Form (Tieftemperaturform) wandelt sich bei 141 °C in die &#945;-Form (Hochtemperaturform) um [4]. Diese schmilzt bei 236 °C [5]. Die Rückumwandling von &#945;- zur &#946;-Form ist kinetisch gehemmt, so dass die &#945;-Form über Wochen metastabil sein kann. Die Verbindung ist leicht sublimierbar (ab 178 °C). Die Löslichkeit ist zum Teil stark temperaturabhängig:

Coffein bildet bei Kristallisation aus Wasser ein kristallines Hydrat in Form langer Nadeln. Stöchiometrisch enthält das Hydrat im Kristallgitter 0.8 mol Wasser pro Mol Coffein [6].

Xanthinderivate wie das Coffein werden als schwache Base bezeichnet, da sie Protonen über ihre Stickstoffatome aufnehmen können. Dennoch sind Lösungen von Xanthinderivaten nicht alkalisch. Xanthinderivate werden zu den Alkaloiden gezählt. Als Alkaloide werden generell alle physiologisch wirksamen, niedermolekularen stickstoffhaltigen Verbindungen, insbesondere pflanzlicher Natur, bezeichnet.


----------



## Mami87 (5. September 2008)

trink kaffee da ich schon früh raus muss ansonsten ....cola,säfte,ice tee, eis-kaffee ! bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. September 2008)

Kaffee, Pepsi Light (selten), Cola (selten), Mineralwasser (oft), Rotwein (selten)


----------



## Mister-Loki (5. September 2008)

Trendy Cola Light ... bin leider dannach süchtig ... und wenn ich das ne Woche nicht trink werd ich krank Oo.
Ansonnsten gerne auch mal lecker Früchtetee, und Kaffee mit vieeel Milch.
Selten auch mal Saft.. hab ich selten im Haus.


----------



## Mehades76 (5. September 2008)

bei mir gibts entweder apfelsaftschorle oder mezzo-mix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder cappuchino (hoffe das is jetzt richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

apfelschorle, orangensaft, wasser je nachdem mal ne eiskalte cola oder n schönen caffee ja des sind meine haupttrinkeinnahmen (gibts des wort XD)


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

ich trink das beste und zwar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja gahr nichts


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. September 2008)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Joa hi...
> wollt mal wissen was ihr trinkt währen ihr zockt?
> Also ich persöhnlich trinke immer Milch
> 
> ...


Eistee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

